# DJ for $800 and under



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Im still looking for a bike, thats not a single speed and has similar specs to these and under $800. These are from the Avanti Derelikt type 3 2008 which is $799

Frame: ADT 7005 FT Alloy w/ Adjustable Disc Dropouts
Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jump 3, 100mm travel, 20mm Thru Axle
Front Derailleur: FSA Gravity Guide
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
Brake Levers: Avid Juicy-3 Hydraulic Disc
Shifters: SRAM X7 Trigger 9 Speed w/ Shimano Outer Casing
Crankset: Truvativ Ruktion 1.0 w/ 36T Chainring, Galvanized Colour
Brakes: Avid Juicy-3 Hydraulic Disc
Hubs: Alloy Sealed Bearing 6-Bolt Disc, 20mm Thru Axle Front, Ano Colour
Cassette: SRAM PG-950 11-32T 9-Speed
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt Riser 31.8mm, White Colour
Grips: Dual Density ABD w/ Flange
Handlebar Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 31.8mm, Galvanized Colour
Pedals: Alloy Platform w/ Repl Pins & Scratch plate, Sealed Bearings
Rims/Wheel Set: Sun Ditch Witch
Spokes: DT Stainless Steel
Tyres: Kenda Krad 2.3
Saddle: ABD Slim-Lite
Seat Post: Alloy Micro Adjust 31.6mm
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer Splined
Headset: FPD STS-2K Ahead 1-1/8" w/ Avanti Top Cap, Anodized Colour
Chain: Shimano HG53
Sizes: Short/Long


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Take a look over here Mountain bike news, photos, videos and events - Pinkbike under the buy and sell. You will find a nicer used bike for $800 or less then you would looking for a new bike.


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, i had a look but sadly they don't have much in Australia


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

L3ONNOEL said:


> Thanks, i had a look but sadly they don't have much in Australia


So what happened? That Avanti is not available either? Or you just want to compare to other bikes?

You're basically not going to get a_ new_ good brand geared dirt jumper with quality fork and parts for under $800. You could get a used one though.

Here's the Trek Ticket, MSRP $1260:
Ticket Exchange - Trek Bicycle










2012 Giant STP -- $1600 approx
STP (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States









Comencal Absolut AL
ABSOLUT AL









Commencal Absolut AL Hardtail Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

L3ONNOEL said:


> Thanks, i had a look but sadly they don't have much in Australia


how about this:
felt straight shot dirt jumper - Pinkbike


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

The Giant STP cost that much in the U.S.?! $1459 here in Canada.


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> So what happened? That Avanti is not available either? Or you just want to compare to other bikes?
> 
> You're basically not going to get a_ new_ good brand geared dirt jumper with quality fork and parts for under $800. You could get a used one though.
> 
> ...


It's ok I found a giant stp0 2010 for $575


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> how about this:
> felt straight shot dirt jumper - Pinkbike


Thanks again but I live in Melbourne, so that's way to far. But I found a bike already DDDDD


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Endothermic Cavewalker said:


> The Giant STP cost that much in the U.S.?! $1459 here in Canada.


yup... they are not cheap. I paid $900 for my 2007 new. I really like my 2012 STP but it is pricey. 1600 is retail, you can get one for 1400 cash all day.... if ones available


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Endothermic Cavewalker said:


> The Giant STP cost that much in the U.S.?! $1459 here in Canada.


Its second hand and from Australia if you are talking about the link i gave. I managed to get it cheaper now


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

L3ONNOEL said:


> Its second hand and from Australia if you are talking about the link i gave. I managed to get it cheaper now


did you notice that the FELT link i posted is in Australia ?


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> did you notice that the FELT link i posted is in Australia ?


The felt is from Hobart which is in Tasmania


----------



## Patrick16 (May 7, 2012)

I got myself the 08 Derelikt type 2 with a 2011 abd frame 2nd hand for $600 NZL, similar specs to what you were looking at in basically new condition so yeah I'd say go for 2nd hand but maybe check it out first and also tighten everything. Managed to snap the crank shaft off on mine because i didn't tighten it but was an easy fix.


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Patrick16 said:


> I got myself the 08 Derelikt type 2 with a 2011 abd frame 2nd hand for $600 NZL, similar specs to what you were looking at in basically new condition so yeah I'd say go for 2nd hand but maybe check it out first and also tighten everything. Managed to snap the crank shaft off on mine because i didn't tighten it but was an easy fix.


Thats pretty sweer


----------

